# May I introduce myself ...



## 1331Kai1331 (12 Feb. 2016)

Blöde Autokorrektur, wollte "May" nicht "Max" schreiben "lol" 

Guten Abend, 

Vor einiger Zeit war ich schon mal regelmäßiger Besucher des Forums und hab es immerhin zum Special Member gebracht . Leider konnte ich mich nach einer unfreiwilligen Pause nicht mehr an mein Passwort erinnern und kam nicht mehr in meinen Account. Darum bin ich Ende letzten Jahres neu gestartet. 
Es ist ein tolles und aktives Forum. Die Bandbreite der gezeigten Fotos und Vids ist enorm. Die Qualität ist gut und die Kontrolle um Auswüchse zu verhindern lobenswert. 
Allen die sich einbringen und interessierten Fans wie mir immer neue Fotos und Geschichten bieten ein herzliches Danke. 
Wo ich immer klicken muss: Marlene Lufen, Rihanna (immer für eine kleine Provokation gut ), Halle Berry aber gegen eine Frau im schicken Abendkleid oder eine Flotte Filmscene hab ich nie was einzuwenden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
1331Kai1331


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2016)

1331Kai1331 schrieb:


> Blöde Autokorrektur, wollte "May" nicht "Max" schreiben "lol"
> 
> 1331Kai1331



Ich habs mal korrigiert, willkommen im besten Forum der Welt


----------



## dante_23 (13 Feb. 2016)

schöne vorstellung @Kai, herzlich willkommen 

btw, ja, die rihanna ist ebenfalls eine meiner fav´s


----------



## General (14 Feb. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

